

The Hidden Group Within Bitcoin - lisacheng
http://www.theblockchaingroup.co/?p=1

======
DeerSpotter
it was taken down, when stuff gets taken down. I always believe it.

here is the recovered cache:

The Bitcoin industry is just beginning. I know because I work on the front
lines. There are no rules and there is very little awareness about what is
actually happening back here. A lot of people like Bitcoin for the freedom
loving circle jerk, but the real good stuff is happening in tight knit groups
occupied by Bitcoin millionnaires and early-adopters.

I’m talking about a room called the BBA and its secret chat room that requires
current members to vouch for you, followed by an interview with the ringleader
himself. Even then candidates may not be accepted into the chatroom, as only
the elite are apparently admitted which is determined by a background check
into your Linkedin, Facebook, and Twitter account.

It was through this group that I met one of the most infamous people in
Bitcoin – without saying his name, he ran a very profitable Bitcoin business
where people were able to use their credit cards to buy Bitcoin under $20. In
2014 he was arrested and indicted for money laundering – charges that have put
him currently on house arrest.

There are also other people in this chatroom, many of which the public has
never heard of but have played a significant role in the development,
adoption, and launch of Bitcoin, Ripple, Quark, and Bluecoin.

Its through this group that a majority of businesses in Bitcoin are vetted and
either a group consensus is reached about the viability of the project or its
a failure waiting to happen. There are Wall St Bankers and Traders,
Entrepreneurs, CEOs, Lawyers, Publishers, and Developers who are involved –
together they are capable of causing a shift in the price of Bitcoin up or
down, and even capable of affecting the success of a new business in this
industry.

It is in this chatroom where the elite talk about things like the value of the
Bitcoin Foundation, the current price of Bitcoin, the latest rumour and
current gossip about an upcoming project. I tell you this not to impress you,
but to impress upon you that there is a hidden community within Bitcoin – and
they are interested in the price continuing upward.

------
krapp
Bitcoin is a free market is it not? There's no rule against mafia-like cabals
in a free market, by definition.

------
smeyer
I'm not normally one to harp about these things, but that design was really
frustrating for me as a reader.

